

Show HN: First real C project. Where to go now? - roevhat
https://github.com/roevhat/matriC

======
viraptor
If you want to make it easier for others to use it, learn some basics about
autoconf/automake. It shouldn't take more than a day to implement, but should
make the installation a more standard process. Also drop the binaries from the
repository - they're not needed. If you want to distribute binaries, package
your app and provide a .deb and .rpm.

If you want to keep the custom makefile, Makefile is a more common name (but
both are correct). For the clean target, you missed the `ma3c` file and the
recursive option in rm is not needed. `rm -f *.o ma3c` would be more safe (or
paranoid ;) )

I'm not sure what kind of comments were you looking for, but this is a
maintainer's perspective.

------
roevhat
Any type of comment! Great feedback, I can use anything at the moment, since I
really wan't to learn the language and the process of building something with
it :) And I had also recently started using HN, so I wanted to share it with
others.

